# RT2500 notworking after update

## hinge

I have had a gentoo system working flawlessly for a year or so....that is untill approx 1 month ago...

I did an emerge -Dn world and after that my Belkin 7010_version3 (RT2500 chip) has not worked !!!

Here are the details:

My system is a Compaq Armada M700 with a Belkin 7010_version3 (RT2500 chip) wireless pcmcia

```

couch ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Wed, 20 Sep 2006 17:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo "

LINGUAS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3DNow 3DNow2 MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2 X alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cli crypt cups dlloader dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc exif fortran gdbm gphoto2 gpm hal ieee1394 input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java kde kernel_linux kipi libg++ mozilla mp3 mplayer mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt rar readline reflection samba server session spl ssl subtitles tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_radeon xine xml xorg xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

I am using net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_beta4

to install it I have followed this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500

After successsfull emerge I do a modprobe rt2500 and I get this: 

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [C195] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

rt2500 1.1.0 BETA4 2006/06/18 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

```

then I do this:

```
couch ~ # iwconfig ra0 mode Managed

couch ~ # iwconfig ra0 key s:lauritshopper enc restricted

couch ~ # ifconfig ra0 192.168.2.108 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

couch ~ # route add default gw 192.168.2.1

```

which does not generate any errors - BUT it also does not make the two lights on my netcard light up as they used to do !!!!

ifconfig and iwconfig:

```

iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"hingewifi"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:6C61-7572-6974-7368-6F70-7065-72   Security mode:restricted

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-69 dBm  Noise level:-206 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:59:11:77:E9  

          inet addr:192.168.2.106  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:16846 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13680 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:19982136 (19.0 Mb)  TX bytes:1539052 (1.4 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:9588 (9.3 Kb)  TX bytes:9588 (9.3 Kb)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:50:90:E4:B9  

          inet addr:192.168.2.108  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1145 errors:79 dropped:79 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:172 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:98648 (96.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 

```

Now it appears that all is fine but nothing is working...  :Sad: 

I have tried following:

[*]reinstalled the machine - same same..

[*]tried in on a similar machine - also with gentoo - same same

[*]I often use the netcard on a dell machine with windows 2000 - works fine.

[*]Tried ndiswrapper - same same..

This problem came during a system update - I suspect that this is something in the code....

Has anybody experienced the same or similar ??

Any help?

thanks

----------

## psycepa

just a thought, did you change your kernel? if so, reemerge rt2500 once again (it needs rebuild after every kernel change)...

----------

## hinge

Not only have I reemerge rt2500 about ½ a dusin times I have also reinstalled the entire system - that's not it...

Thanks though....any other sugestions ?

Martin

----------

## psycepa

ok so iwconfig or ifconfig say that all is ok, you have following ip:

192.168.2.108

but net is not working...

but what exaclty?

can you ping for example google ?

```

ping www.google.com

```

if not are you able to 

```

ping 64.233.167.99

```

do you have some proxy in your LAN ?

can you ping your local gateway/router ?

(usually:

```

ping 192.168.2.1 

```

(thats in your case))

can you ping broadcast address ? 

```

ping -b 192.168.2.255

```

while using wifi try to turn off eth0 maby then it will go (that would give us some hint)...

greetz

----------

## hinge

Nothing is really working...

I don't think that the adaptor is loaded properly - even though iwconfig and if config says it is....is there anyway to get extra debugging from iwconfig, ifconfig and modprobe ?

```

 ping -I ra0 www.google.com

PING www.l.google.com (64.233.183.103) from 192.168.2.108 ra0: 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

7 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 6141ms, pipe 3

```

```

ping -I ra0 64.233.183.103

PING 64.233.183.103 (64.233.183.103) from 192.168.2.108 ra0: 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 64.233.183.103 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 4028ms, pipe 3

```

```

ping -I ra0 192.168.2.1   

PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) from 192.168.2.108 ra0: 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.108 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.2.1 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3021ms, pipe 3

```

Sometime when I load the adaptor I am able to do a iwlist ra0 scan that returns my AP (and my neighbors) - but even though this works the rest doesn't. 

Another funny thing - when I do a iwconfig the Link Quality is always 60/100

```

iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"hingewifi"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:250 dBm   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:6C61-7572-6974-7368-6F70-7065-72   Security mode:restricted

          Link Quality=60/100  Signal level=-120 dBm  Noise level:-192 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

I do not have a proxy

Seeing this situation I would say that this is a hardware issue - but it works on windows !!!! and the problem first appeared when I did an update - has something in the baselayout changed that could cause this ???

I would gladly buy a new net adaptor - but would this solve my problem ??

----------

## Brain Fury

I am experiencing the same problem here. Everything works fine here. Installing the driver, loading the module, setting the card up with ifconfig and iwconfig. I can even verify that the card detects my WLAN. iwlist ra0 scanning gives the proper results and iwconfig ra0 shows the Link Quality, Noise Level etc.

The only thing thats not working is transmitting packages from one computer to another via wlan. When I want to ping my other PC I only get that the destination cannot be reached.

All of this works fine with thte ubuntu live cd and windows.

I assume that it is a problem with the rt2500 driver compiled with gcc4, but that is something that i still have to verify.

But I have experienced problems with gcc4+rt2500 before when gcc4 wasn't stable and i was playing around with it.

@hinge

Do you have compiled the new driver using gcc-4.1?

----------

## psycepa

just 've been hit by an idea  :Wink: 

you don't use iptables ?

----------

## Brain Fury

I just checked. It doesn't work with gcc-3.4.6 either.

And I use iptables on my other machine (not rt2500) to route my laptop (rt2500)

----------

## psycepa

and i suspect that you can't ping the router from your laptop thorough wlan interace ? am i right ?

----------

## Brain Fury

Absolutely correct.

Whats your point?

----------

## Brain Fury

if you got something that might help, please tell me. it is very frustrating always having to boot windows only for checking mails

----------

## psycepa

well I thought that maby iptables drops all your net traffic and does not allow to communicate

did you check the connection with iptables allowing all traffic ?

----------

## scoon

Hey there, 

Can you show the output of route -n ?

I use a linksys wifi card that is also rt2500 with gcc4.1 and have no problems.  

-scoon

----------

## Brain Fury

The problem cannot be with iptables. When I boot an Ubuntu Live CD or Windows the rt2500 card works just fine and I can ping the router then.

But not with gentoo... that looks like this

```
PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.2.1 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3998ms, pipe 3
```

Here is my output from route -n

```
Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ra0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2000   0        0 ra0
```

----------

## scoon

Hey there, 

Check your baselayout, I am using sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.5.

Check this for some more help: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500

-scoon

----------

## Brain Fury

I'm also using baselayout-1.12.5. The Wiki article doesn't help me. I really cannot figure why this is not working.

----------

## scoon

The baselayout *slightly* changes the conf file for setting up ra0.  Search the forums on baselayout and wireless, that's what I did and it works just fine.

-scoon

----------

## Brain Fury

thank you! it works again

----------

